# Towadi Issues



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I think that part of popper fishing is keeping an eye on what your lines doing, and using it to vary your retrieve.

Keeping little slack in your line will allow you to raise the rod tip and bloop the popper across the surface while having a bit more slack and keeping the rod tip lower will make the popper stay semi submerged.

I went out yesterday and had 2 different poppers with 2 different leader strengths (8lb and 4lb) and found that both of the lines would sumberge if I didn't keep the slack out of the line.

There IS some line floatant that you can get (which I use on my flyfishing leaders) which you can rub onto the leader to keep it floating - perhaps this may be an idea if you want your line to be on top of the water at all times?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I think that fluorcarbon is a sinking line but plain mono is a floating line, I read that somewhere. Might pay to use plain mono as a trial next time you are out.


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2007)

I know that flourocarbon does sink and that GSP does float. I use 10lb FINS with 2.7kg Siglon FC leader. I found that anything heavier than the 2.7kg did change the action of the towadi and it didnt sit inthe water properly. I also found that if I kept the leader relatively short to around 50cm at the most, the mainline had enough bouyancy to float the FC and the lure sat nicely in the watewr and worked across the surface well. 
Cant wait to get to St Claire in a few weeks to test the towadi on the bass.


----------



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

For surface fishing monofilament line is the way to go. It floats on the surface so it wont alter the action. I have been using light flurocarbon leaders around 4lb with my surface Hardbodies, but am definately going to change to monofilament leaders as soon as I can be bothered buying some


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

caught2 said:


> .
> 
> even bounce the lure off the bank. Fishing this way you do get quite good at upping pedals and rudder and paddling in to some horrid spots to retrieve lures!!!
> 
> .


Kim I do the above 8 out of 10 casts, and try to kid myself its finesse casting :roll: thats why I made my lure retrieve stick...might be better catching butterflies with my methods


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay Gatesy
From the walk the dog thread, and as wayne and nabs have said

Using the Walk the Dog Fishing Technique: Advanced Angling Techniques

This bloke talks about using mono as it floats and this is important for the technique

Cheers dave


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2007)

Better still, rather than switching to mono, try 4lb Crystal fireline and run it straight to the lure. It is far thinner in diameter and stronger than equivalent mono, therefore it is barely visable to the fish at all, and you have more control over the lures action with GSP lines. Light twitches have a far more deadly effect. If your game, you can go 2lb or even 1lb for line the thickness of a hair. Ive been using the 4lb on one of my reels and it is a great line. No problems catching bream and whiting on it running straight to the hook.
The only time I'll use mono now is livebaiting for Jew or fishing off the rocks, where abrasion resistance is the key factor.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVsx808AADxfgAASQYeMkpGkGoA//97gMAE1M2wlQU9T9UaaPRA/VHqNAAMyglTCjITajUZlBvVPUyaab1IAlU9NJpDymnqeo9QDTQA9RoIEI9EEaBid6V174qqrNPpAsTKLays6OlcKptlpSujJn9l8eG6Fo3AIAhMUxxsLipj8UxoNJMiQacz3HompabzYeV519bS4OJJpA0ywEf8UoRVYOoZkXuW5YK0MzEqOefZwuc9MMMRNhlbeTGMzQQFgAjSYthnDYQMmBEjMxVhbYhC2ZKqIoxC8aDtDRy1OrBBgXg9ZGsFKAzAHplfQlRQpWSLDLQUzGsNMnjr/T1Y6sR2AmoW16BNKqHj4SS/2mME1lAZ1MDctobxVoWNoCQQOpEyGy/i7kinChILZj5p4


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2007)

I still tend to use a locked blood knot with plenty of turns on the lure and it hasnt ever slipped for me. I use around 8-10 turns and lock it or it can slip. It certainly doesnt restrict the action or anything, especially with the line being so light and it's not really a swimming type lure anyway so it dosnt need the action as such like a diving minnow.


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2007)

kraley said:


> Hey Milhouse (your username makes me want to taunt you, but I won't ),


Thats OK mate, go for it, unleash your best taunts, I can handle it. You can tell by my photo Im pretty tough. Just dont try to give me a wedgie. (Ive cut my undies anyway to lessen the effect JUST in case :wink


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

I only use flurocarbon leader ,might have to adjust your technique Gastey you shouldn't have that much slack in your line that the leader sinks. 
When you pause the lure hold your rod up so there is just a bit or loop in the line . Cheers Fb


----------

